# Retrofit Coming Home & Leaving Home Lighting on A3



## Katallozi (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everybody I hope someone could help me solve my problems whit the Retrofit of CH (coming home) and LH (leaving home) function. I did follow the DIY guide on 
http://audiretrofit.googlepage...ights
Just to make it a little bit clearer I will now describe the two functions
CH is the function that should make the sidelights, dipped lights and tail lights turn on when I turn engine off and remove the key. The lights should turn off after the time specified in VAGCOM.
That is Coming Home
LH is the function that should start the sidelights, dipped lights and tail lights when I unlock the car via the remote and the lights should turn off when the drivers door opens or after the time specified in VAGCOM runs out. 
That is Leaving Home
Now to my problem the CH dosent work at all, and the LH do work but only for about 20min after I turn the engine off and lock the car. If I wait more that 20min the LH dosent work. 
Could the problem be that the light switch dosent have a "auto" position that should give power to LH and CH function. But still I dont know beacuse the DIY guide writes that non of those functions are nessesery to make it work and I also saw that the guide car do not have any "Auto" position on his light switch.

Is it some VAGCOM coding that makes the problem, some other function that is enable in like comfort closing of sunroof. 

Could the battery saving function on the car make the problem? The function that if you forgett a light on in your car it will go off in 20minutes, and how do I turn that function off? But still why dosent CH function work? 

I need some help to find the problem



_Modified by Katallozi at 4:24 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit Coming Home & Leaving Home Lighting on A3 (Katallozi)*

I haven't seen that one before. I'll try it as soon as I can borrow a VAG-COM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't know the answer to your questions right off, but I agree that somehow not having the 'correct' switch is affecting it.


----------



## Katallozi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Retrofit Coming Home & Leaving Home Lighting on A3 (Katallozi)*

02104 - Light Detection Sensor (G399)
010 - Open or Short to Plus

Got that fault code when I run VAGCOM could that have something whit the CH/LH function to do, that fault code have not been there before I retrofit CH/LH.


----------



## Katallozi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Retrofit Coming Home & Leaving Home Lighting on A3 (Katallozi)*

OOOO-A3 did you do the retrofit?

Anyone that have any suggestions on problem solving







?


----------



## 2TrboA6 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit Coming Home & Leaving Home Lighting on A3 (Katallozi)*

That code comes up when you select the CH LH functions to operate off the sensor. In long coding helper uncheck the box that iirc says coming home user set/sensor and that will tell the ch and lh to operate of the user inputted time settings as opposed to operating off of the non existing sensor. Im gonna try this on my A3 on Monday and will report back if i was successful in getting it to work.


----------



## boggysv (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...58299
Here's the original thread done by (Marc), suppose your question is answered in there.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (boggysv)*

someone able to explain the purposes for the CH and LH features? 
All I can think of is for LH, you can see your car easier in a parking lot full of cars once you hit the unlock button.
CH.......... I dunno......... is it so that you can see around your car easier once you get out of it? Or to remind you that you have not yet locked the car?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

It's to illuminate the surrounding area when you're either going in or out of the house if you don't have a garage or a lighted driveway.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_It's to illuminate the surrounding area when you're either going in or out of the house if you don't have a garage or a lighted driveway.

k thnx.
Guess I just don't really see usefullness of it







the feature that newer beemers have where an LED illuminates under the the door handles when you unlock the car, that makes a bit more sense to me, since that's what you have to grab to get into your car. Meh.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
k thnx.
Guess I just don't really see usefullness of it







the feature that newer beemers have where an LED illuminates under the the door handles when you unlock the car, that makes a bit more sense to me, since that's what you have to grab to get into your car. Meh.
That requires more dough to implement. The CH/LH feature on the A3 requires no extra hardware. It is even implemented in cheap-o rental cars.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_That requires more dough to implement. The CH/LH feature on the A3 requires no extra hardware. It is even implemented in cheap-o rental cars.


Yeah I don't get it. Some of the features that are optional on this car have been standard for _years_ on cars costing much less








For example it senses no make that I have to turn on my headlights manually everyday, when this car costs a lot more than my old car (which was also *11* model years older) where I didn't have to. 
I dunno what car in this day and age doesn't hold exterior illumination (parking lights, fogs, tails, etc.) when you unlock it with the keyless entry... Except Audi. Also it must be the only $40k 2008 car without auto headlights








That said, some of these little things that I've gotten used to on cheaper and older cars, are perhaps only minor annoyances as love the A3 otherwise


----------

